# Birthdays



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

What is your take on the value of birthdays? This isn't a jibe at you, clavi  - I was prompted to think of it by Sid's Easter thread because my birthday is soon (I was born on Good Friday).

Personally, I dislike birthdays, especially my own. I generally dislike most special occasions as I see nothing special about them, but, if I'm honest with myself, I think I just grew up to hate them because they were never fun. I didn't have (m)any friends for (m)any of them, so they were just a time for me to reflect more painfully than usual on my loneliness. 

Now, I'm more content with my social life, but I think any occasions that involve gift-giving are a massive burden. I don't care much for receiving things - I'm not good at showing appreciation, genuine or otherwise - and I utterly detest buying for others. I bluntly tell people to forget about my birthday (and have done my best not to reveal the date to most people) because I would really, really like to forget about theirs, but people are so persistent. It's extremely annoying, and no matter how angry I get, people ignore me!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

As years have gone by, I don't pay much attention to it. As a kid there was this ritual involved with it, but I've grown out of it. I don't mind presents or a birthday cake but don't expect them. A card or opportunity to spend time with a friend or family members often happens, but there's no hoopla, it's just natural. It doesn't even have to be on the day, strictly speaking. If anything, it's a time that I think/reflect on 'where have the years gone?' & sometimes I'd rather avoid that.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Only gothic remembrance is allowed for mine.

View attachment 4216


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Ah, You Young'uns! just wait till you get to my age, then you'll *REALLY* want to forget about your birthdays! :scold:


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I haven't celebrated a birthday since I was like 8. Not really my thing. I view it just as another day with as equal importance as the rest. Although, it is a good excuse for cake and ice cream, isn't it? I do enjoy buying gifts for other people though. I'm quite excellent at it because I'm just the magnificent listener. I tend to remember what people want even when they forget it themselves. Always a pleasant surprise for the recipient. I'm like you though, as I don't really care for receiving. People always tell me that they don't know what to get me anyway, as I apparently do not want absolutely anything according to them.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

I stopped wanting presents or birthday parties a few years ago, but I do like it when people acknowledge my birthday. I too am awkward about receiving, though. I never mastered the "OMG so exciting!" reaction to a freshly unwrapped gift--even when I am very happy about something, I often fail to express it in a way that makes it obvious to other people, and I feel sort of guilty about that sometimes.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I have to admit, an hour ago I had sort of a feeling of depressed anxiety from all the birthday attention, it was what I wanted, but its kind of stressful being the center of attention and the subject of congratulations. I am very grateful though for all those on talkclassical who wished me a happy birthday, it made me feel very good even if I got anxious after it all.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

I despise the celebration of birthdays as much as I despise the music of Liszt being performed by Lang Lang (i.e. a lot).


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> I despise the celebration of birthdays as much as I despise the music of Liszt being performed by Lang Lang (i.e. a lot).


How classic Dodecaplex of a thing to say of you!


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> How classic Dodecaplex of a thing to say of you!


Actually, it's a reference to a dusty and forgotten post by that banned purveyor of di*k jokes who went by the name of HerlockSholmes. I wonder if Polednice still remembers what I'm referring to...


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

samurai said:


> Ah, You Young'uns! just wait till you get to my age, then you'll *REALLY* want to forget about your birthdays! :scold:


Well one hopes as one gets older, one gets a bit wiser, which can be an asset (whatever age one is!). That's the theory, but the reality can be different, of course.

I forgot to say before, I do reward myself on/around my birthday, I kind of give a present to myself. It can be just a small simple thing. Often, we punish ourselves without even knowing it. We don't think we deserve some good things. Well some years I've felt I can give myself a gift for surviving a difficult year (yet another one done and dusted!). Now, is this the getting of wisdom?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Have never really liked the present giving/receiving part of birthdays. Can never lie convincingly enough when someone gives me something I don't want or need.

I prefer it when someone gives me something unexpectedly, the 'I saw this & thought of you' & I like doing to same to my friends. It means more.

The only exception is the birthday & Christmas present which I always get from a couple who are my best friends. A few years ago they realised that if I want something I buy it so they were usually stumped.

I haven't got a car & they buy me the only thing I can't buy for myself which is a 'day out' somewhere where you need a car to get to. My birthday is in January & we always wait until the warmer weather & I have my two 'presents' in the summer.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Well, I don't really make a fuss of it, no parties or special outings and whatnot. I usually get money and chocolate because no one actually knows what I want and I don't feel like explaining it to them, mainly because they assume anyone who makes music must have the end goal of being signed to a major label and "making it big" (my grandma actually though that was what I was trying to do).


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

One of the theatre owners in Johannesburg gives the BEST Christmas presents to the media. A donation in their name to the Theatre Benevolent Society which provides financial aid to theatre professionals when it is desperately needed. A completely clutter and guilt free gift.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Meaghan said:


> I stopped wanting presents or birthday parties a few years ago, but I do like it when people acknowledge my birthday. I too am awkward about receiving, though. I never mastered the "OMG so exciting!" reaction to a freshly unwrapped gift--even when I am very happy about something, I often fail to express it in a way that makes it obvious to other people, and I feel sort of guilty about that sometimes.


I like my birthday but I kinda feel this way too. My birthday has fallen during school holidays every year except for last year when it was the day _before_ school holidays started. I was not happy that everyone at school saw me on my birthday. I also have not mastered the excited reaction to opening a present but I am working on it.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Ever since '01 my birthday has never been the same.


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

Birthdays, I'd avoid them if I could. Especially the part with fake well-wishers. And I'm just not good at expressing gratitude. I had the most awkward birthday this year, I walked into a room and a few friends who are planning for a surprise were busy lighting up candles, etc and didn't realise I was already there. After that, came the stupidest and most embarrassing response that I had to conjure in 20 seconds.


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

My family always wish me the usual stuff and I usually get money, because I am never sure what I really want, or most of the stuff is too expensive anyway. The last time I celebrated my birthday was when I was 8 or 9.
I do get out for a beer with a couple of friends, but never really celebrate. I guess I never really cared much for this day. 
It's just one year (or a second really) closer to death.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Chrythes said:


> My family always wish me the usual stuff and I usually get money, because I am never sure what I really want, or most of the stuff is too expensive anyway. The last time I celebrated my birthday was when I was 8 or 9.
> I do get out for a beer with a couple of friends, but never really celebrate. I guess I never really cared much for this day.
> It's just one year (or a second really) closer to death.


Every day is closer to death.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Every day is closer to death.


Hey, don't remind me. I don't want anymore birthdays, but I've got another one today. It's the big 5-0 too!

I'm going to lunch with my pappy. He turns 77 on Sunday.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

I would prefer you don't remind me. I'll 70 in a few days. It's too much for a poor record's collector. (but, anyway, it's a round figure, better than 69 or 71).


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Every year on my birthday I purchase a CD of a great performance recorded on or near the year I was born. It's somehow reassuring knowing that something my age still is appreciated and valued. Fortunately, when I was born, there were a lot of great performances. 

It's also interesting that every year my sister sends me $50 for my birthday, and every year I send her $50. It's like we keep sending the same thing back and forth every year, so it's kind of silly, but it's fun.


----------



## sah (Feb 28, 2012)

Happy birthday's variations by Zubin Mehta:






What does he say at 5:02?

In Spain we also have "saint days". Each day in the calendar has some saints associated. So if you are called _Juan_ (John) you celebrate your _santo_ (saint) on his day (24th of June). Therefore, please, don't complain...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Manxfeeder said:


> Every year on my birthday I purchase a CD of a great performance recorded on or near the year I was born. It's somehow reassuring knowing that something my age still is appreciated and valued. Fortunately, when I was born, there were a lot of great performances.
> 
> It's also interesting that every year my sister sends me $50 for my birthday, and every year I send her $50. It's like we keep sending the same thing back and forth every year, so it's kind of silly, but it's fun.


Do you spend it or do you give back the exact same fifty bucks that she sent you?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Do you spend it or do you give back the exact same fifty bucks that she sent you?


What's so stupid of me is, I actually spend it.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

You make it sound more like a personal loan than a birthday gift!


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Meaghan said:


> I stopped wanting presents or birthday parties a few years ago, but I do like it when people acknowledge my birthday. I too am awkward about receiving, though. I never mastered the "OMG so exciting!" reaction to a freshly unwrapped gift--even when I am very happy about something, I often fail to express it in a way that makes it obvious to other people, and I feel sort of guilty about that sometimes.


Damn, why is everybody on here exactly like me? lol


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I like my birthday but I kinda feel this way too. My birthday has fallen during school holidays every year except for last year when it was the day _before_ school holidays started. I was not happy that everyone at school saw me on my birthday. I also have not mastered the excited reaction to opening a present but I am working on it.


Pretend it's from Ligetti and you will become very excited.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

starthrower said:


> Hey, don't remind me. I don't want anymore birthdays, but I've got another one today. It's the big 5-0 too!
> 
> I'm going to lunch with my pappy. He turns 77 on Sunday.


Ask him to tell you a story from his life?


----------

